
Russia's Typhoon Class Sub Returning to Service - bookofjoe
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/ultimate-comeback-russias-typhoon-class-submarine-biggest-earth-back-63986
======
Mobius01
Is there a good documentary on the construction of these behemoths?

